# Making a Bridge Setting Jig -- good idea or not?



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't know how many people make or have made musical instruments here, but I thought I'd post this anyway because it's kind of an interesting (?) jig.

I've been working on a 'contraption' to allow setting the bridge fore and aft, up and down, and side to side. The idea is that once the bridge is properly located, it can be marked and then glued down to the top. For this first prototype test I am using a cigar box uke that I'm making. Hopefully if this works out, the jig will be a little more universal in usage.

So here's my question for you all. Is there something like this already? Is it even necessary? Should I continue on with this project or should I just give up. Bridges have been set since forever, but I will say that after tinkering with setting the various parameters, I felt like it was like, really really in tune.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like a good idea, Paul. And it proved useful on this instrument.

David


----------

